# Can horses have these veggies?



## EllaRidesHorses (15 March 2015)

Currently prepping Sunday roast, and I have some vegetables I'm wondering if can give them to Tia? I have some cauliflower leaves and a few pieces of broccoli and the stalk left over. Can she have these?


----------



## Exploding Chestnuts (15 March 2015)

Yep, I had a horse whose owner was a greengrocer, he would eat anything, but many won't take anything extraordinary. The main thing to avoid is grass cuttings which can cause colic.


----------



## gunnergundog (15 March 2015)

Yes, also things like a whole swede are great for entertaining a horse......I suppose they were yesteryears equivalent of the various toys that are sold for horses nowadays.


----------



## dunthing (15 March 2015)

We used to put a hole through a swede and hand it up. It takes them ages to eat and they love playing with them. My boy wasn't keen on parsnips and I have heard that they can cause colic. Not sure about that but I do know that lettuce is no good for horses at all.


----------



## trakehnersrock! (15 March 2015)

I think raw potatoes are the main thing to avoid. Re the swede I use a skewer to drill a hole through, then thread string through the hole and hang it up


----------



## Exploding Chestnuts (15 March 2015)

I hung up onions , being an old remedy against a cold, might as well have tied a scarf round the table leg


----------



## Arizahn (15 March 2015)

I'm surprised you aren't going to cook them and eat them yourself - cauliflower leaves are delicious steamed! And the stalk from the broccoli can be thinly sliced and pan fried along with bacon and mushroom


----------



## JillA (15 March 2015)

My veteran arab can't chew much but broccoli is her special treat.


----------



## Alec Swan (15 March 2015)

trakehnersrock! said:



			I think raw potatoes are the main thing to avoid. &#8230;&#8230;.. 

Click to expand...

Old Robert Bothway,  the now departed Norfolk Trainer,  used to feed raw potato to any horse with Laminitis.  He swore that if they're hungry enough,  they'll eat it,  and that it was a sure cure.  I asked my equally old Vet,  and he said that it was the high starch content which was so beneficial.

Someone I know who lives in the Spanish mountains,  has loads of almond trees about her property,  and she reckons that almonds are a part of her horse's staple diet,  when they're in season (the almonds,  not the horse ).  Horses eat the strangest things!

Alec.


----------



## w1bbler (16 March 2015)

My elderly coblet can demolish a swede on a piece of string in less time than it takes me to put the hole through the middle :-( 
I was so hopeful of a healthy toy to entertain him whilst taking the 2 riding horses out. Swede was gone before we'd finished tacking up.


----------



## oldie48 (16 March 2015)

On the way back from my manege we pass a plum tree. When it has ripe fruit on it I always let the horses have a couple or three, with the stones removed, of course. I also hide prascend tabs inside a plum and the old boy gobbles them down. I like to eat raw broccoli stalks myself, very tasty!


----------



## trakehnersrock! (16 March 2015)

w1bbler said:



			My elderly coblet can demolish a swede on a piece of string in less time than it takes me to put the hole through the middle :-( 
I was so hopeful of a healthy toy to entertain him whilst taking the 2 riding horses out. Swede was gone before we'd finished tacking up.
		
Click to expand...

My mare is the same but my daughter's horse isn't so mad for them so they last longer with her.


----------

